# 5th annual Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Fest



## Mathew

*5th Annual Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Festival *​
*June 21st & 22nd, 2013 ~ Galveston County Fairgrounds*​
Guaranteed $15,000.00 in Prize Money - Plus Calcutta & Side Pots​
*Live Music Both Days*
_$10 at the gate_​
*Friday, June 21st:*
SourMash Band​
*Saturday, June 22nd:*
Blue Bear, Brandon McDermott Band, Scooter Brown
*Brandon Rhyder *​
For more info visit: www.tailsandtunes.com​


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Thought it was supposed to be at Harborwalk?


----------



## bayourat

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Thought it was supposed to be at Harborwalk?


And why move it to later in the summer..... now it conflicts with other tournaments.


----------



## Mathew

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Thought it was supposed to be at Harborwalk?


They're hosting a poker run the same weekend, so we decided to move it back to the farigrounds.


----------



## aaron9578

*Tourney*

Yeah dont think they care too much about the conflict--I emailed them a month or two ago and let them know it conflicted with 2 or 3 other large tournaments in Galveston the same weekend...no response. Now the decision--what tournament to fish....I want to fish all of them. LOL


----------



## Mathew

Scheduling a tournament/concert isn't an easy task. There will always be conflicts_.(Tournaments, holidays, prom, kids sports, graduations, poker runs, weather, venue availability, band availability, family vacations, etc..)_ We take all of these into consideration and select a date & location that will be best for Tails & Tunes. We hope to see ya'll there, even if you don't fish the tournament. 

Aaron, I didn't see your email, or I'd have replied. Sorry about that.

If there are any questions or concerns, please send a PM.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

I hear you, I can't imagine what all goes into planning this. I was just excited about Harborwalk, being in Tiki.


----------



## Mathew

Deadline for early entry is May 1st. Get your entry in to receive $50 off!


----------



## Mathew

Got kids?? We've added a kids division. Entry is FREE. Ages 12 and under are eligible. Heaviest Non-game fish wins! Trophies and prizes will be awarded. No need to pre-register. They can sign up at the captains meeting on the 21st.


----------



## flatsprowler

aaron9578 said:


> Yeah dont think they care too much about the conflict--I emailed them a month or two ago and let them know it conflicted with 2 or 3 other large tournaments in Galveston the same weekend...no response. Now the decision--what tournament to fish....I want to fish all of them. LOL


what other tournaments are scheduled. links?


----------



## topwtr#1

Rudy's redfish series which is the old Cabelas/Majek


----------



## Mathew

Wanna party like a VIP? Buy a VIP table for $400.00. Includes beer, water, soda, and bbq from 2pm-8pm on June22. Table seats six. Send a PM if you want one. They won't last long!


----------



## Mathew

You can register online at www.tailsandtunes.com. Only a few weeks left!


----------



## Mathew

Less than two weeks left. Get your entries in!


----------



## Mathew

Friday the 14th is the last day to register and be guaranteed a shirt. After that, it's first come first serve.
Get'em in, people!


----------



## Mathew

*We will accept entries until the capt. meeting on Friday. It starts at 7:00pm.*

The Sourmash Band is playing Friday. Come on out and have a brew and some bbq. Admission is *FREE* Friday night!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Did you post in "general fishing" or "ttmb" as well? Not sure if too many folks check this board.


----------



## Mathew

Mathew said:


> Got kids?? We've added a kids division. Entry is FREE. Ages 12 and under are eligible. Heaviest Non-game fish wins! Trophies and prizes will be awarded. No need to pre-register. They can sign up at the captains meeting on the 21st.


Don't forget about the kids division!


----------

